# Beard and Eyebrow Breakage



## Chewie&Macy's Mom (May 9, 2017)

One of my favorite features on my gorgeous boy are his silver eye brows, but they appear to be very fragile and prone to breaking. His beard is also a bit more fragile and tends to break easier than the coat on his body. Any ideas in how to keep his beard and eyebrows long and breakage free? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Fish oil capsule a day and leave in conditioner after bath. I feed raw and don't have breakage on my young pooch. Your boy is very handsome.


----------



## Chewie&Macy's Mom (May 9, 2017)

Thank you Marcia. I'll try that.


----------

